# My garage setup for shrimp



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

Also I had the an epoxy finish put on the garage floor so I could keep it clean. I insulated the garage door. I had a window air conditioner installed and a garage service door installed. Bill Southern was kind enough to come over and help me install 2 20amp circuit into the garage to supply any power I would need (like for the air conditioner). The air pump is on its own 15amp circuit that was already in my garage just encase the other ones failed. I am hoping to convince Bill to come back and help my install a hose bib in there at some point (just have to tee off a line already in the wall).


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

All I can say is holy jesus mother of god.

Bows down. O' mighty horders of shrimps, please grant me 20% or more off of your future sells.

I am way too poor and I barely have any space to do any of that. Man...

Bill Gates better watch out, we got a shrimp entrepreneur in the rising! Man, the day I am able to do something like that. In honest truth, I wouldn't even have the amount of time to do that either. Thinking of the weekly water changes and I've been having some issues with my cherries lately.

Who are you married to? Hope she can hook me up with a woman that'll allow me to do all that too.

Man, I'm green with envy. You must be BALLING! Hey, if you want to donate some of your massive $$$$ to the Natty's Relief Fund Organization, I'm open Monday through Saturday if you're interested.


----------



## theemon (May 22, 2008)

thats freaking great dude, and i thought my fish room was something


----------



## aelysa (Oct 20, 2006)

Simply fabulous! But I've got to ask, are you single? There would be no way my husband would let me take over the garage for my personal pet shop.


----------



## i love planted tanks (Apr 27, 2008)

ya wow it looks like a breeder warehouse or something great job on the shelves and the tubeing and tubs looks neat and profesinal


----------



## theemon (May 22, 2008)

i want a price list. 
how much were the buckets?
how much them tubs run?

are they all going on r/o water?


----------



## milalic (Aug 25, 2005)

aelysa said:


> Simply fabulous! But I've got to ask, are you single? There would be no way my husband would let me take over the garage for my personal pet shop.


I as going to ask the same thing. Seems the neighborhood is very safe as well unless he rides a bike/moto and can fit it in the garage. Maybe the house has a secondary garage. :biggrin:


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

bloody amazing and really have to mimic Natty's reaction. i mean all that is even remotely holy that is lot of stuff and god the woman/man (if you are married that is) must be a bloody saint.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

you want to try raising them fancy sulawesi?


----------



## milalic (Aug 25, 2005)

I hope you have done your research on what you are going to be doing in tank raised shrimp. It can be frustrating many, many times. Electricity can be a killer too. I do not want to sound discouraging.

I am against tubes because you can not really see what is going on inside there like in a tank. If something happens to your shrimp is very hard to see the symptoms. Just my 1/2 cent.


----------



## fjc973 (Aug 22, 2007)

Good luck in your new project !!


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

Agreed to all, hording shrimps to breed sounds great and very tempting, but I've kept only one or two shrimp tanks before and became very frustrated when shrimps start dying for no reason...

I wouldn't want to imagine dealing with that much. It's going to be a challenge, no question about that.

Please keep us updated, very interested in the progress of this project. roud:


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

wow, awesome I can't wait to see it grow! Good luck!


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

The tubs were like $140 or so each. I currently have like 10 20gal tanks with shrimp in an upstairs bedroom. After a couple water leaks due to my stupidity I knew I had to move them. 

I am single so I have no one to stop the addiction.

I went with the tubs because of the price and the stability of a lot of water. I will have a glass tank of the same species of shrimp that are in the tubs incase something goes wrong in a tub and for pictures.


BTW holy crap that was a lot of posts in a short amount of time


----------



## theemon (May 22, 2008)

i ment to ask the price for that type of shelving. not ask aboiut buckets/tubs twice 

i plan on doing similar with glass tanks, but for everything not just shrimp


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

I found a local place that selling them used, they were like $46 for the uprights (green) and $20 for the 10ft beams (orange). Quite cheap compared to what else you can buy. Mine are the 7ft high uprights (usually hard to find apparently).


----------



## theemon (May 22, 2008)

im planning on using angel iron and building my own

bst of luck to you


----------



## aquagirl (Aug 15, 2007)

That really looks awesome. I want to wish you good luck with it. Bill is sure a great guy for helping you out. roud: 

BTW..............what did you do with all of the stuff in your garage. :biggrin: Do not even try to tell me that it was empty. :icon_lol:


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Will, I didnt know that was you!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (May 12, 2007)

Im totally speechless....(jaws dropping)....!Nice fricken setups.... What kind of filtration will you be running for the tubs? Continuous drip in the works???


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

good luck
can't wait for you to be selling some good quality shrimp


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

nice setup, no way in hell my wife would let me do that. she is already barely tollerating my 5 similar sized tubs i use as water gardens (mainly for lily's and such), and only because my daughter likes them. Your in AZ right? hope you insulated your garage walls, that would really help with your electricity bill. also try to seal the garage door opening best you can while still being able to open it (rubber gasket strip along the floor level). nice find and price on the industrial grade shelving, i use them myself in my bussiness, but our uprights are like 10-12', never saw 7' before, and we paid a bunch for them.

keep us updated, i would love to see this in full operation.


----------



## Feral (Feb 26, 2008)

Looks awesome, great job!


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi Dianne,

Me and Will are already in cahoots as he lives only about 22 miles from me. I actually did help with some of the preliminary work. I also have several species of shrimp I bought, went in on, or traded for from Will.

I am amazed by this project and anxious to see it completed as well and will be following closely to see how this system tub works for him. I looked at the tub option as well, but wanted to be able to see my shrimp as well. 

I am guessing this will work well for him as it is very well planned out and we know someone already breeding in tubs that is having wonderful success and her system is amazing as well, but to far away for me to go gawk at, I can drive over to stare at Will's....roud:

Cheers, Bill


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

My god. I smell a monopoly on inverts. lol!


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

The filtration for all the tanks is just sponge filters, I have two large ones in each of the tubs. My garage had some stuff in it (like my car) but otherwise it didn't have a whole lot in it. I haven't even lived there a year and it is my first house so I haven't accumulated that much stuff yet. I am hoping to have some storage above the racks for a few things.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

fshfanatic said:


> Will, I didnt know that was you!


Yup thats me


----------



## theemon (May 22, 2008)

how old are you? im guessing 25


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

I assume my birthday is posted somewhere otherwise you are just a really good guesser . Yup turned 25 this last April.


----------



## turdb0 (Apr 11, 2008)

When I was 25, I had a fishroom with about 15 fish tanks and about 600 gallons of water in there. Now being married, I've been limited to about 5 fish tanks but I've kept my racks and equipment holding on to the hope that someday, I'll convince the wife.... With my toys, she's gotta have hers (Coach bags, etc). 

Back to the shrimps, how many do you think you can hold/keep in the tubs? Are you going to do selective culling/breeding?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (May 12, 2007)

I can definitely relate to what you are saying.... especially about the bags... what is it about the bags anyways????



turdb0 said:


> When I was 25, I had a fishroom with about 15 fish tanks and about 600 gallons of water in there. Now being married, I've been limited to about 5 fish tanks but I've kept my racks and equipment holding on to the hope that someday, I'll convince the wife.... With my toys, she's gotta have hers (Coach bags, etc).
> 
> Back to the shrimps, how many do you think you can hold/keep in the tubs? Are you going to do selective culling/breeding?


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

I will do selective breeding in the glass tanks I have where I can see the shrimp, the tubs will be more for mass breeding  I am going to try to stick with species that aren't graded for the tubs or for CRS I was going to just sell them as A-C.

I would suspect you could hold over 1000 shrimp per tub without many problems. Especially with weekly water changes.


----------



## turdb0 (Apr 11, 2008)

Cool. Best of luck! pretty soon you can become a shrimp distributor! haha...


----------



## hurley0816 (Sep 18, 2005)

awesome, just awesome!consider me suscribed.


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow, just wow.

That is awesome.

I saw that this thread had three pages already and i was like, wait, how did i miss this?!. Then i saw that you posted it this morning. lol, so many comments.


----------



## aquagirl (Aug 15, 2007)

southerndesert said:


> Hi Dianne,
> 
> Me and Will are already in cahoots as he lives only about 22 miles from me. I actually did help with some of the preliminary work. I also have several species of shrimp I bought, went in on, or traded for from Will.
> 
> ...


Hi Bill,

It looks great! Again, it was nice of you to help out. You are lucky to live so close to each other. Around here you say shrimp and the answer is "Yum, and lobster too", lol. A few people here keep cherries and that's it, no serious shrimp people that I'm aware of. 

I'm looking forward to the progress reports.:biggrin: I guess that the rest of us will have to gawk from afar, lol.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

LOL all my friends asked if you could eat them but then so does everyone who doesn't know anything about them. My friends also asked if i was quitting my job to raise shrimp (which I am not).



aquagirl said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> It looks great! Again, it was nice of you to help out. You are lucky to live so close to each other. Around here you say shrimp and the answer is "Yum, and lobster too", lol. A few people here keep cherries and that's it, no serious shrimp people that I'm aware of.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the progress reports.:biggrin: I guess that the rest of us will have to gawk from afar, lol.


----------



## hurley0816 (Sep 18, 2005)

after you get running are you going to have a website/business to sell your shrimp?


----------



## MOsborne05 (Jan 7, 2007)

Awesome set-up, good luck with it! My only suggestion is to invest in some orange-eye tigers rather than regulars from the start. Once you get a few blue tigers out of the bunch, then you can seperate them to start your blue tiger colony. Might be a little cheaper that way


----------



## aquagirl (Aug 15, 2007)

oblongshrimp said:


> LOL all my friends asked if you could eat them but then so does everyone who doesn't know anything about them. My friends also asked if i was quitting my job to raise shrimp (which I am not).


Not quitting your day time job? Didn't you know that all shrimp breeders become millionaires? :icon_roll :icon_lol:


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

He already has som BT I bet.... Just guessing though :icon_wink 

Cheers, Bill


----------



## sea-horsea (Apr 4, 2008)

any discounts for pals in this forum? 

thats what 99% of the farms do when they raise fish/shrimps---in tubberwares...wish you the best!!!


----------



## theemon (May 22, 2008)

actually i guessed dude, im 22 and 3 years behind you, i just guestamated. because in 3 years i plan to be where ur at, my OWN house(no rentals) and a basement full of fish/inverts

hey dude i got some other ideas for you too if u want pm me


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

I do already have the orange eyed blue tigers long with regular blue tigers. O believe me i wish i could quit my day job...public accounting is just as boring as it sounds.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

So, when did you start entering my daydreams and stealing ideas? :hihi

The potential of some big buckets is crazy. You're going to need a LOT of food:icon_roll 

What are you going to do for lighting? 



oblongshrimp said:


> I would suspect you could hold over 1000 shrimp per tub without many problems. Especially with weekly water changes.


Try that in tenfold:icon_eek: 

This reminds me of the pictures of the guy's greenhouse who bred the first CRS.

If I where you, I would definitely try a tub with just leaf litter and see if the results are better than without, especially because its cheap and should help with feeding.

Wow....

Then again, I'll be the same way in 7 or so years :icon_roll Maybe worse!

-Andrew

(My first thought seeing the first picture was.. You've got to be freaking kidding me.)


----------



## metageologist (Jan 10, 2008)

your so lucky you can do stuff like this my land lord has limited me to 1 30 gallon tank


----------



## newlyearthbound (May 26, 2008)

ok. gotta say... this is insane! I mean where do you park your car now! haha. my god you're gonna have a hell of a lot of shrimp. question is do you plan on planting the tubs or leave them bare (maybe artificial plants just to give the appearance and keep the shrimp happy). You're gonna have to spend a lot of shrimp food!


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

hurley0816 said:


> after you get running are you going to have a website/business to sell your shrimp?


Thats the idea, hope to start working on the website in another week or so.


Currently for lighting I am using shop lights. 2 32w or 2 40w T8 or T12. 

The tubs will have leaf litter as soon as i can get some. Not many trees here in the desert so I will probably have to wait until the fall to get much of anything. The tubs will likely just have a bunch of leaves and moss in them. 

I currently feed close to 30 of the shirakura pellets to my shrimp usually every other day. Each 20gal gets between 2 and 4 with my 29gal (minami) tank getting like 6.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

oblongshrimp said:


> Currently for lighting I am using shop lights. 2 32w or 2 40w T8 or T12.


Thats also what I have on my 55g, the 4ft ones. Best bang for the buck!



oblongshrimp said:


> The tubs will have leaf litter as soon as i can get some. Not many trees here in the desert so I will probably have to wait until the fall to get much of anything. The tubs will likely just have a bunch of leaves and moss in them.


Yeah, we think the same I think  I can get you leaf litter now, it might be a little dirty, or this fall I can send you a life time supply! (New England, I've got two empty lots next to my house on either side... you get the idea.



oblongshrimp said:


> I currently feed close to 30 of the shirakura pellets to my shrimp usually every other day. Each 20gal gets between 2 and 4 with my 29gal (minami) tank getting like 6.


Yeah, You're going to need a lot of food:icon_roll 

Very neat indeed. It reminds me of anemone farmer's setups (minus the lights and filtration)

-Andrew


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah said:


> That is how I got my Oak Leaves Will from a member of PetShrimp and he sure was able to put a load in a flat rate box. You should take him up on it...
> 
> Cheers, Bill


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

I plan to  Thanks Andrew. I am also planning on hitting you up for some species of moss I dont have yet


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

oblongshrimp said:


> I plan to  Thanks Andrew. I am also planning on hitting you up for some species of moss I don't have yet


The moss is growing nicely. I've got to dip it since some clado has gotten into it in its new setup.. but yeah I've got about a bowling ball of flame moss:icon_roll 

Also, might be neat to try some clams for additional filtration in those tubs. I added some to my 55g to get rid of my GW, a week later its crystal clear.

And forget flat rate box, I'm thinking fridge box :hihi

-Andrew


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

sweet


----------



## theemon (May 22, 2008)

sorry to go off topic, but did yall know they made a bigger flat rate box? its new. like double the size of the 8.95$ box for 13$


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

Well hey Will I wish you the best of luck with the site and your new ventures...Or adventures I should say. I really couldn't picture it while helping with the electric, but I'm way impressed and may have to come over for a look see soon....

Thanks for posting photos!

Hey Andrew,

Two questions could you make a post about what mosses you may have available (photos) and can I send you a little cash for some Oak Leaves too?

Cheers, Bill


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

oblongshrimp sorry for getting it off a bit.. it'll stop after this!:icon_bigg 



oblongshrimp said:


> sweet


Yessir by the time summer is over... (two weeks till summer for me):angel: 



theemon said:


> sorry to go off topic, but did yall know they made a bigger flat rate box? its new. like double the size of the 8.95$ box for 13$


Yeah its a nice size. Perfect for a LOT of plants, or a lot of substrate or anything really.



southerndesert said:


> Well hey Will I wish you the best of luck with the site and your new ventures...Or adventures I should say. I really couldn't picture it while helping with the electric, but I'm way impressed and may have to come over for a look see soon....
> 
> Thanks for posting photos!
> 
> ...


I've got leaves from last fall next door, they're a bit dirty if you want them sure I'll send them out Thursday or Friday. As for mosses, right now I'm getting them back to par since I just emptied my 55g. I've got for sure..

Taiwan, Spiky, Fontinallis gigantea, fontinallis (triangle- can't remember subname..), Stringy moss, Fissidens Fontanus, Flame moss, Nano (maybe I'm not too sure..)

In my 10g I've also got on top of the above, Susswassesstan and another willow, and java:icon_lol: 

Think that covers it at the moment!

-Andrew


----------



## theemon (May 22, 2008)

hey heres a thought, how big are these sponge filters? i mean 155gallons on just sponges, thats alot dude


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

theemon said:


> hey heres a thought, how big are these sponge filters? i mean 155gallons on just sponges, thats alot dude


What sponge did you choose? This is my choice of sponge (will be getting it soon with shrimp sale money)

http://www.swisstropicals.com/Poret Filter Foam.html

-Andrew


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

2 of the Hydro 5 sponges in each tub

http://kensfish.com/aticompletefilters.html

Ya that sponge stuff is pretty cool I was thinking about using it but decided I wanted to go with something easier. I got my bulkhead setup though from that site


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi Will,

I guess I'll echo another members question about maintaining temp.... Will you be using a heater in the tubs for the more tropical species or just relying on room temp? Just curious as CRS, Tigers, etc. need temps lower than say Yellows or RCS.

Also on the WC system, Drip method like D's or just regular drain and fill method?

Cheers, Bill


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

Just planning on keeping them at room temp, not sure if its worth it to spend the money on heaters and electricity to run them just to have the AC have to work more to cool it down again. 

Drain and fill. Its simpler and doesn't waste as much water. At least thats the current plan


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

I forgot you put in a furnace when you had the door done didn't you?

Bill


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

This is a very impressive and amazing undertaking!
Very clean and professional looking!!
A great job that is highly deserving of respect!


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

I put in a window AC unit...no need for a furnace here in the desert


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

oblongshrimp said:


> I put in a window AC unit...no need for a furnace here in the desert


Man, I wish I lived close to you. Why can't my neighbors be as reckless and as interesting as you are.

DAMN!!! :angryfire 

The only things my neighbors grow are weed and ill mannered children. With the occasional flower patch  .


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

My Room gets very cold in the winter and I have to have heat or my tanks get quite cold as well.... I too live in the desert. lower 30s and even 20s can be very common at night in the winter so you may want to give that some pondering... I had the same with my fishroom at the house and had to pipe heat into my once front porch made into an office and fishroom. It actually got down in the low 50s in there some nights...

Cheers, Bill


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (May 12, 2007)

I see a namechange coming up...... 'DesertShrimps"


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

Ya I will have to see how cold it gets in there. Luckily (at least in the winter) the garage faces south. It seemed like it stayed relatively warm in there. Also I am hoping with all the water it should keep it relatively stable at night. If I need heating I will probably look into a space heater or something instead of heating each tank on its own.


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey Arnold I like that one....Hmmmmmmm

Bill


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

The foam looks to be good, I'm planning on getting some for my 55g and possible future tanks. (not cheap though..)



oblongshrimp said:


> Ya I will have to see how cold it gets in there. Luckily (at least in the winter) the garage faces south. It seemed like it stayed relatively warm in there. Also I am hoping with all the water it should keep it relatively stable at night. If I need heating I will probably look into a space heater or something instead of heating each tank on its own.


I have a feeling you might have to worry about this in the winter, but not just 20 or so degree night fluxes, with that amount of water I think its stable. 200g may be the minimum to keep stability though, I can't remember.

If you do have to pick a room temperature, I think 73F is your best bet.

-Andrew


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Very nice set up. 

One suggestion: Blue Tiger offspring aren't 100% blue. Doing the sorting in a 144g tub would be a nightmare. Given this fact (not to mention their price), I'd consider breeding them in a 20L or 40B if I were you.


----------



## John7429 (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow.

I said wow to the first pic: CLEAN garage.

Then I just kept saying wow... picture after picture....

Wow.


----------



## newlyearthbound (May 26, 2008)

macclellan said:


> Very nice set up.
> 
> One suggestion: Blue Tiger offspring aren't 100% blue. Doing the sorting in a 144g tub would be a nightmare. Given this fact (not to mention their price), I'd consider breeding them in a 20L or 40B if I were you.


 
agree here. pull out the pregos into a set breeding tank. no other way to accurately keep the newborns separated. unless of course you aren't caring about the quality of the color, just want to mass produce. in that case tub it up.


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

pull out the preggos isnt a good idea...thats a lot of stress


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

OMG what an incredible setup! Subscribed for sure. I'm completely green with envy...

And Natty- you're killing me!! ROFL!!!


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> And Natty- you're killing me!! ROFL!!!


I can reassure everyone here that its not intentional :wink:


----------



## newlyearthbound (May 26, 2008)

fishsandwitch said:


> pull out the preggos isnt a good idea...thats a lot of stress


 
if all the tanks are regulated similarly it shouldn't be too bad. Main reason I say that is like earlier stated, no easy way to separate all the babies from the big tank. if you try to selectively breed instead of pulling out the pregos then you won't produce the sheer amounts you would want to mass breed them. of course pulling them out has the same issue in a way: not enough room for all the pregnant ones. So overall I think it's just easier to leave them all in the tubs and just visually do it as the babies grow up. the ones that are obviously a higher or lower grade and just leave the iffies in the tub.


----------



## jimsuy (Jan 25, 2008)

updates?


----------



## mahoro (Dec 18, 2007)

hey, got a question, what kind of 'big air pump' is it? and does it run on a lot of watts? i am thinking about setting up sponge filter for 6+ tanks...


----------



## wayneside (Jun 17, 2008)

awesome...I'll gladly help with the costs of this by buying when you have some shrimp ready to sell! looking forward to seeing more of this project!


----------



## rickylbc (Jun 6, 2008)

mahoro said:


> hey, got a question, what kind of 'big air pump' is it? and does it run on a lot of watts? i am thinking about setting up sponge filter for 6+ tanks...


Here's a good place to get all your aquarium needs, I got my air pump from them.. Good prices too.

http://www.jehmco.com/html/diaphragm_air_pumps.html


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

The pump is a AV-50 HIGH VOLUME AIR PUMP:
(This was taken from Kensfish.com were I purchased the pump)
This will bridge the gap between smaller air pumps and the large blowers. This is excellent for use as a pond air pump or for multiple tank setups. Will pump down up to 10 feet. Only 40 watts of power to run and comes with a 12 outlet manifold. Pumps 50L/min or 2900 c in/ m.


----------



## wayneside (Jun 17, 2008)

any updates? how are things going?


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

They are going well. I ordered a larger pump (150L/min) and more sponge filters which should be here by wednesday. So far I have shrimp in 5 of the tubs (RCS, Yellows, Snowballs, Minami, and Tigers). I plan to add CRS (probably C-A or S grade) to another tub this weekend. I still will have 4 more tubs (1 RO/aquasoil and 4 hardwater), which I plan to put greens and blue pearls into. I will either put bumblebees or golden bees in the RO tub and I dont know what I will do with the other hardwater tub yet, maybe sri lankas or malaya. I have a 55gal with aquasoil cycling that I will use for blue tigers. 

I have also been working on my website which I hope to have running in the next week or two.

I got the two garage walls insulated (attic and back wall were already insulate and garage door was insulated). When the temp was hitting 110 or so it gets a little harder to keep the temps at 75. 

Bill Southern also helped me install a hose line into the garage and I have set my RO system in there.

um....i think thats about it


----------



## greyhoundfan (Mar 17, 2006)

aelysa said:


> Simply fabulous! But I've got to ask, are you single? There would be no way my husband would let me take over the garage for my personal pet shop.


there's no way my WIFE would let me do that.. Well, I do have rack in my garage too, with two tanks on it..


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow I am suprised I never saw this thread. Really impressive. I wish I can fit more electricity in my room through. I live on the top floor and in the winters it is Freezing in my room and summer I have a air conditioner. I really wish I had Central Cooling and heatiing. Also are you sure that room is a garage. Those floors are damned nice for the wheels of a car to be coming in and out everyday.

Also I think you should go with A or S grade CRS. I can't wait to hear about your success.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

Ya its a garage . I got an epoxy coating on the floor (haven't parked my car on it since it was done). I wanted something I could keep clean out there. So I have shrimp in a lot of the tubs now. Cherries, Yellows, minami, snowballs, tigers and CRS (C-S) are each in a tub. I have started a 55gal cycling which I plan to use for my blue tigers. Still working on my drain system to speed up water changes. Currently trying to get some decent shrimp pictures for my website which I need to get working on.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

SLICK!!!! I have big respect for you..I applaud you. 
Very well done.


----------



## BooUrns! (Apr 23, 2008)

You should post some pics of your garage with the full setup on http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=7 . That glistening epoxy floor alone would impress us there. It will also make my future fishroom/garage plans not seem so strange...


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

I think some photo updates are in store...

-Andrew


----------



## vance71975 (Jun 4, 2008)

A Hill said:


> I think some photo updates are in store...
> 
> -Andrew


agree time for some updates THIS IS AWESOME I WANT TO DO THIS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

lol ya I need to take a bunch more pictures but I am trying to clean it up a bit first. For now though my website is finally starting to take some shape

http://www.theshrimptank.com/index.shtml


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

great site!!! are all those pics urs?


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

yup all taken by me  Finally sorta figured out how to use my camera. All those were from one big session. Also currently the pictures of each species changes each time the page refreshes (if you hadn't already seen it).


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

love the blue pearls!!! i'll be lookin in to some soon


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

Very nice Will,

You are doing a very nice job on you site and I can't wait to see more!

Bill


----------



## volkracing99 (Nov 17, 2007)

very nice setup you got there....


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

oblongshrimp said:


> lol ya I need to take a bunch more pictures but I am trying to clean it up a bit first. For now though my website is finally starting to take some shape
> 
> http://www.theshrimptank.com/index.shtml


Well your website is looking better than my website:hihi: 

I was more hoping for shots of the set up because it is pretty crazy if I may say myself.

-Andrew
ps. your site has "bee shrimp" as a crs picture...


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Snowball shrimp gives me an "Image Error".


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

Ya I know the bee picture is of the CRS, don't have any specific bee pictures yet. Also don't have any snowball pictures yet thus the image error.


----------



## Matteo_Italy (Aug 11, 2006)

A hill....
Great work!!!!!Hoping to see something in the shop as soon as you can...

I hope you will do the things better than Ryan!!ahahahhaahhaaha:biggrin: 

ciao
Matteo


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Any updates any time soon?

@Matteo, lol :hihi: Hopefully at the beginning of this coming year...

-Andrew


----------



## louiscoolboy (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Will
I noticed you put the *Malaya* shrimp information on the *Malawa* shrimp page, on the "Appearance" section...


----------

